# Loft with 2 birds moving



## pulsev2 (May 19, 2019)

Hello. I have a loft with only 2 birds currently. Moving near a shopping center full of birds. Will my birds leave the loft and stay gone with the store crowd or vice versa?


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

There are a lot of factors here. When flying birds there is always a chance of them not returning home. What breed of pigeon are you talking about.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*moving*



pulsev2 said:


> Hello. I have a loft with only 2 birds currently. Moving near a shopping center full of birds. Will my birds leave the loft and stay gone with the store crowd or vice versa?


dear pulsev2,-they donot exactly do what we would like..if you allow them to roam free,they will mix/mingle,however the-[pair]-would stay together,just have new friends.sincerely james waller


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

If you only have two birds , they should not be let out. Only two can get targeted by a bird of prey and then do not have the flock flying which larger flocks use as a defense .. they fly high and tight and the hawk gives up, with only two they can be separated and taken pretty easy. 

And if they are homers and homed to the original home , they would go back. 

If not homers, they should not be let out... 

The only non homers I let out were heavy breeds that were in my care for years and I only let them on the grass to the bath pan and peck around while I watched for hawks. , they are calm and do not fly up, and were easily herded back into the loft door. Like chickens.


----------

